# The story of Angus and Gypsy



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey guys!  
I teach a young girl to ride but still ride when i need to show her things on my old pony Angus. Then there is the fact of Gypsy :rollsee horse training -rearing) but hopefully with my new program well get somewhere!...

But anyway, today i went over and taught the young girl Mindee to lunge, but as she was lunging some bad luck gave Angus a sore foot as he went over a sharp rock :roll: So we took it easy and went on the soft grass because here in Australia(and the everlasting drought) The normal ground is way to hard, but then there comes the fact of no food!!! and really the parents are too lazy to buy anymore grr but they keep saying oh well get to it. People like that annoy me. But yes, below is a photo of Gypsy and Angus, Angus is the black one, and in the corner you can just slightly see Mindee. 
Love Madds xo
ox


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

Its been a while since i have written in this post but no time like the present right? :wink: If you have been looking at some of my other posts you will know about gypsy and how she rears when someone gets on her. still the owners cannot get a vet out due to lack of money( i think they brought their daughter a horse and didn't think about anything else. but they don't know anything about horses...) But now the problem is , is that the want to sell her but no one in their right mind would buy a rearing horse. unless they wanted to re train her themselves, but a 15 year old horse should know better.Still i try every time i go to work with gypsy bring trust and training methods and i thought we were going well but she took a turn for the worst and was unable to be lunged for a few weeks, but still the other things were not making any difference without the lunging. I'm still teaching Mindee the girl who owns gypsy to ride on my old pony and shes progressing slowly. I am trying to make her lessons as fun as possible but i have run out of ideas!  Angus has Queensland itch and im going to look at him in a few minutes hopefully its getting better. Well wish me luck. 
Maddy.
http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/773_IMG_1124_1.jpg
http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/773_Horses_040_1.jpg


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

Well i went to see Angus and his Queensland itch hasn't improved but it hasn't got worse either which is probably a good thing.
Also with the Gypsy thing i think i may have found the problem. When i lightly touch a certain place on her body (prodometly in the girth area) her ears flick back and she turns her head and lowers her face to my hand. Also when i was getting her used to the saddle again she did the same thing. It could be the girth or something that needs medical attention and is just brought up when pressure is put on that place. I knew that it wasnt because she was a mean horse because shes as sweet as apple pie when not on the ground... If the owners wont do anything maybe ill have to earn some money to pay for the vet , but its hard for a young one as i cant work... well i might be saving for a while.


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

Well with Angus's skin condition we have decided to try coconut oil has anyone heard of this. Its supposed to be really good. I have read up a little on it but yes! Then on Tuesday we are getting the vet out!  I just want my baby to be better! Also the girls fathers friend said that they may have a horse that she can borrow and i would probably ride it mostly. Its 15.5 hands and sounds good. But the people said they would have to get rid of gypsy first. :roll: But time will tell! I'm excited because i would finally have a horse to ride and show Mindee how to do things!  I'm so excited. Also a lady said she has a horse for sale for $2000. I have seen the horse before and hes awesome with great gaits. Also my friends mum is thinking of selling his horse and my mum acted like she was going to get him for me. But time will tell.


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

Well today i had the day off school to see the vet about my poor boys skin condition. But it was blowing a gail and pouring down rain! But the vet was still going to come down. And of course when we get there its looking better isn't it! :roll: so we are giving it another week then seeing if its gets better. all thanks to coconut oil!


----------

